# The Maynard James Keenan Interview (Rick Beato)



## Pier (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 24, 2022)

I haven't seen this yet, and I don't know much about his perspectives on composing, but he is an amazing singer and performer. It's always great to hear someone who isn't just talented or just intelligent or just someone who has worked at their craft, but who has all of that. I find it actually quite rare that it all comes together so well.

Yeah. I always wanted to be a singer but never liked the basic materials I was working with. Giving up trying was the best thing I ever did, though, as my guitar playing really improved when I stopped dividing my attention and I discovered how much I prefer music without lyrics.


----------



## Pier (Aug 24, 2022)

He really is an amazing singer. I don't think I'd like Tool as much as I do without him.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 24, 2022)

Stinkfist, however? Well, maybe it's something one could get used to...


----------



## Pier (Aug 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Stinkfist, however? Well, maybe it's something one could get used to...


Yeah I don't love their 90s stuff either 😂


----------



## KEM (Aug 24, 2022)

Pier said:


> He really is an amazing singer. I don't think I'd like Tool as much as I do without him.




Mer de Noms is such a great record, honestly I like A Perfect Circle way more than Tool


----------



## RoyBatty (Aug 24, 2022)

KEM said:


> Mer de Noms is such a great record, honestly I like A Perfect Circle way more than Tool


I agree, Mer de Noms is fantastic!


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 24, 2022)

For me Puscifer has become the more interesting of "his" bands. I love Lateralus and 10.000 Days and really like Aenima, but the last Tool album didn't really register with me. From APC 13th Step is my favourite album.


----------

